
Show HN: Unbounded – Programmable NoSQL Data store - metanautics
https://www.unbounded.cloud/
======
metanautics
Hi, I'm Will, the creator of Unbounded. I co-founded the security company
Cambia, later acquired by Tripwire, Inc.

Unbounded is a schemaless, serverless, NoSQL cloud database you query with
Javascript. If you can code it, it's a valid query.

Store any JSON data with no limitations on primary key names, property names
or embedded objects. Map, reduce, and receive query results to your webhooks.

Free tier for life.

The first two medium posts on using Unbounded are live:

[https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/create-a-zero-setup-
micro...](https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/create-a-zero-setup-microservice-
with-unbounded-3d2a114db4)

[https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/unbounded-microservice-
pa...](https://medium.com/@will.a.weisser/unbounded-microservice-
part-2-searching-and-updating-with-javascript-b389298a7000)

Unbounded was conceived as an elegant solution to the problems introduced by
managing massive contact lists for an enterprise CRM platform, while being
carefully designed to reduce developer friction.

For example, one reason we use Javascript as a query language is because it's
likely a language you're already familiar with, instead of forcing you to
learn yet another quirky dialect of SQL.

Unbounded is more than a database, it’s a turnkey way to create a data
transformation pipeline that can scale, without setting up servers, lambda
functions, message queues, task processors, “Glue,” etc.

You send us Javascript, and we'll execute it against your data in parallel,
writing the results back to disk or sending them to you via S3 or webhooks,
while queuing and retrying any failures. At the same time, you can still
execute queries directly to pull out records like you would in a DBMS.

I'll be here to answer questions all day long!

~~~
slooonz
What’s the equivalent of DBMS concept of indexes ? If I know have will have a
metric ton of "get user by email" requests, in a standard DBMS I will just add
an index of the email column. How does Unbounded handle that ?

~~~
metanautics
Good question.

You can create indexes to match on one or more properties:

[https://admin.unbounded.cloud/docs/#/guide?id=configuring-
in...](https://admin.unbounded.cloud/docs/#/guide?id=configuring-indexes)

You can also create saved queries to partition the data by more complex
criteria:

[https://admin.unbounded.cloud/docs/#/guide?id=saved-
queries](https://admin.unbounded.cloud/docs/#/guide?id=saved-queries)

